
175 rejections while fundraising and we were considered successful - RobbieStats
https://unsupervisedmethods.com/175-rejections-while-fundraising-and-we-were-considered-successful-85eebe97fd65#dsgh42r
======
DrScump
You submitted this _three times_ in a seven hour span.

